# Exercise to Reduce Derealized State of Mind



## QuickSand444 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Here's a neat trick:*
Go about your daily routine and try to make the least amount of noise as possible. Try not to think of the meaning of noise! Just go about your routine.

*Purpose: *
Takes you mind off derealization
The 'goal' of being stealth makes one conscious of the external world as oppose to the internal world of infinite loops and meaning of meaning.

*Reasoning:*
The brain enforces neural connections used most often. If you constantly derealize or obsess over it, then it's that much easier to keep derealizing. Focusing on the external world starts off as difficult and then becomes seamless, just like anything else you learn.

Remember...be stealth! Pretend it's a game. Whatever you do, try not to look funny because you'll make your self laugh 

Well, just thought I?d share my experience

Sincerely,

Unrealpotboy

P.S. Checkout my "how derealization works" post if you haven't already.

****UPDATE****

Oh yeah, don't cling to this technique if it really works for you. It's an exercise not a cure. Just do it for a while and then ease off of it. Most likely, you forget to do it and (which also helps the process a long)..but just incase ^.


----------

